# Heron 18



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Congrats, you got a hull. Its been said before, but the wait is the hardest part. I hear a lot of great things about the Heron!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Walter.... how long till completion... from the mold in the photo above?

Is that color ”seafoam”?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I wish I could say. Probably a month, maybe six weeks? 

It’s a light gray hull with Chevy white deck and console.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I spoke to Rose this morning. She said approximately 6 to 8 weeks for completion....from the day they pop the mold.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Moving forward


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Almost out the door.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I’m hoping one of those in the background is my Heron. Looking good Walt!


----------



## Brad_Torren (Oct 19, 2018)

What power is that ETEC? And why did you go that route? I love the warranty, but just wanting to know if you have personal experience with it.


----------



## Brad_Torren (Oct 19, 2018)

Brad_Torren said:


> What power is that ETEC? And why did you go that route? I love the warranty, but just wanting to know if you have personal experience with it.


Btw, Boat looks great!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Brad_Torren said:


> What power is that ETEC? And why did you go that route? I love the warranty, but just wanting to know if you have personal experience with it.


It’s a 90. While I don’t have any personal experience with it, I have 3 friends running 225’s and their experience has been good. 

My reasons were cost, weight, warranty, and recommendations from Salt Marsh due to their demo model having one and getting great numbers. 

Driving down Friday to bring her home.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats Walter...excited for you! 

If you don’t mind.....see if there’s a seafoam green Heron 16 on the line.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Georgiadrifter,

If you don’t mind, when did you put hit deposit down? Just wondering, gauge where I am in line.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

CKEAT said:


> Georgiadrifter,
> 
> If you don’t mind, when did you put hit deposit down? Just wondering, gauge where I am in line.


$300 deposit on Sept. 6th

Sprayed the mold on Feb 18th

....waiting on Rose to tell me it’s out of the mold. 

I moved up the list due to a few folks backing out or giving up their turn for one reason or another. Hoping for a mid-April delivery date. I’m documenting the build here:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ordered-my-saltmarsh-heron-16.55604/


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Man, I hope it speeds up. I have a long wait to go.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

CKEAT said:


> Man, I hope it speeds up. I have a long wait to go.


One way I passed the time....start researching and acquiring:

Pushpole, trolling motor, electronics, anchor, anchor pin, safety equipment, etc.

Walt....sorry to hijack your thread. Back on topic...we need more pichers of your Heron.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

georgiadrifter said:


> One way I passed the time....start researching and acquiring:
> 
> Pushpole, trolling motor, electronics, anchor, anchor pin, safety equipment, etc.
> 
> Walt....sorry to hijack your thread. Back on topic...we need more pichers of your Heron.


No apologies necessary. This is more exciting than childbirth... maybe the second one anyway.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Snapped a few while I was picking it up. Long drive back. I’m going to sleep a bit tomorrow.
Can’t use it for a while due to my wrist reconstruction surgery has me in a cast for up to six weeks. 

Boat came out great, trailer worked beautifully for the 9 hour drive. Tight fit in the garage, but it’s in. Might have to shorten the tongue a few inches.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks great Walt! I especially like the newer design of the console with the recessed area where your feet will be. I’m digging the wheels on the trailer too...I’ve ordered the same ones. Glad to hear it trailered to your expectations. Now...gotta get that wrist healed up.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Limit Maker (Jan 27, 2019)

Boat looks sweet congrats. Curios to see what prop you are running and the performance and top speeds?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Limit Maker said:


> Boat looks sweet congrats. Curios to see what prop you are running and the performance and top speeds?


Thanks, it’s the factory 3 blade SS Viper. I’m in a cast so I’m stuck staring at it in the garage. Hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Walter Lee said:


> View attachment 64442
> View attachment 64444
> 
> 
> ...


Trolling motor only or which push pole are you using?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Trolling motor only for now. 

Motorguide XI3 GPS w/NMEA hooked up to the Lowrance Elite 9ti2 and two 100ah lithium ion batteries in the front compartment.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice, congrats on a beatiful build, now on with a speedy recovery so you can get on the water soon!


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> Trolling motor only for now.
> 
> Motorguide XI3 GPS w/NMEA hooked up to the Lowrance Elite 9ti2 and two 100ah lithium ion batteries in the front compartment.


I just recently put a deposit down to get in line for a Heron 18 and have been considering lithium batteries. Curious which brand you went with and why? Also, did you go with a 24v or 12v trolling motor?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Gmullek said:


> I just recently put a deposit down to get in line for a Heron 18 and have been considering lithium batteries. Curious which brand you went with and why? Also, did you go with a 24v or 12v trolling motor?


Battleborn batteries two 100ah for 24 volts. Picked them for no particular reason, but a ten year warranty sounded pretty good to go along with ten years for the etec, and 10 years for the hull


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

A broken arm wouldn't keep me from fishing ...maybe


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> A broken arm wouldn't keep me from fishing ...maybe


Never thought it would keep me from it too. This really sucks.


----------



## Ed M (Sep 19, 2019)

Beautiful boat, I am having one built in the spring and would appreciate any feedback on the boat


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

So far so good. 

Lots of deck space and having tons of storage is very nice. Rod holders are not my favorite, seems they’re a little bit too close to each other, but if they weren’t they would stick out too far into the cockpit. They’re just ok.

Ride wise, it is very comfortable. I won’t say it’s bone dry, I do take some spray when I’m angled to the seas and it’s windy out. Head on, the hull really eats up chop and boat wakes without pounding or soaking me.

Switched to a 4 blade prop and max out at 41 at 5400 rpms. I was blowing out with the 3 blade that it came with, and was seeing 40 mph but only turning 5100 rpm. It runs best with a full tank and I don’t really have to use the tabs except to level the ride out.

Can’t say what the draft is as I’m on the trolling motor 99 percent of the time. It doesn’t run in 4 inches of water. Found that out the hard way on soft mud, but it did push off pretty easily. 

Kind of wish I went with a light gray hull with a light gray deck instead of a lighter deck though. 

The etec 90 has been great. I did have one of the starting motor bolts snap on me and actually bent it. BRP switched it out under warranty and it’s been fine. I did cause the high temp alarm to go off while I was playing with props and trimmed the motor up too high trying to get a few more rpms. Totally my fault.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just about any boat will spray you quartering chop with a cross wind, it even happens in 24-26’ cat hull bay boats. Nice looking boat!


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just about any boat will spray you quartering chop with a cross wind, it even happens in 24-26’ cat hull bay boats. Nice looking boat!


Thanks, and I know, just didn’t want to say it’s bone dry in a three foot chop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Walter Lee said:


> Thanks, and I know, just didn’t want to say it’s bone dry in a three foot chop.


Aww cmon, everyone else does!


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just about any boat will spray you quartering chop with a cross wind, it even happens in 24-26’ cat hull bay boats. Nice looking boat!


quarter sea might be my new boat name lol


----------



## Gmullek (Mar 18, 2019)

I’m having one built right now. It just came out of the mold and hope to have it in a month or so. I can’t wait. Glad to hear you’ve been happy with out it performs so far.


----------

